# Computer won't boot after changing 2 settings



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Computer won't boot after changing burn-ins*

After setting PCI-E Burn-In Mode to 109.24MHz and Host Burn-In mode to 10% my computer isn't working properly.

All of the parts sound like they turn on, but I get no display, and the LEDs on my monitors stay orange (no input).

Did I really **** something up? >.>

note: no other settings in my BIOS have been tampered with


----------



## katami (Sep 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure your pci-e bus should stay at 100mhz, pci-e video cards do not like above that if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok, I just read the opposite, so I tried it out, figuring the mobo and other components had enough safety measures.

i'll test a pci card when i get home, see if i can get that to work.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

well, there are no PCI ports, anbd I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Burn in mode will still change settigns in BIOS. Reset the BIOS by removing the battery for at least 20 mins.


----------

